# Bathroom paint peeled off walls! Please Help



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Does the bathroom not have an exhaust fan??


----------



## Keatgsr07 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes it does, theres a full window as well.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't tell what it is but that doesn't even look like sheetrock behind the paint.. Unless when you peeled the paint off the outer white paper of sheetrock pulled off with it. you most definitely can't just paint the wall as is..


----------



## Keatgsr07 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, that cardboard look is from some of the drywall paper also being peeled off. 

My thought is that I sand the walls smooth, clean, paint with Zinnser 123 primer, allow to dry and paint?

Question being, will the primer and paint (2 coats) be enough over paperless drywall in a bathroom? What are my options?


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of the paper? You got yourself one fine mess sir. The outer layer of the drywall is there for the primer/paint. You need a layer of joint compound there or it is going to look like crap and you are going to hate yourself.


----------

